# Found!: Outback 28Rsds



## DVL (May 11, 2010)

Hello,

Looking for a good trailer for a fair price that is close to the west coast. We love the 28 RSDS (maybe a sofa slide)2005-2007 (or around there). If you are upgrading or just getting out of your trailer let me know.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

DVL said:


> Hello,
> 
> Looking for a good trailer for a fair price that is close to the west coast. We love the 28 RSDS (maybe a sofa slide)2005-2007 (or around there). If you are upgrading or just getting out of your trailer let me know.
> 
> ...


He's not close to the west coast, but may make a deal for you. I belive kbrazieltx is considering upgrading and has that particular model. You might convince him to let you buy it.







You might PM him.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I see this is your first post - Welcome to the Outbackers!!

Best of luck on your search for a 28RSDS!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck on your search. We enjoyed ours. Here's a listing in CA: RVUSA


----------



## DVL (May 11, 2010)

Nathan said:


> Good luck on your search. We enjoyed ours. Here's a listing in CA: RVUSA


CA might be a bit far to go, but we are looking at trailers in WA and OR this weekend. Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## DVL (May 11, 2010)

DVL said:


> Good luck on your search. We enjoyed ours. Here's a listing in CA: RVUSA


CA might be a bit far to go, but we are looking at trailers in WA and OR this weekend. Keeping my fingers crossed
[/quote]
Proud new owner of a 2006 28rsds. I went too far, and paid to much, but it is what I wanted, so I am happy! Nothing like 600 miles to break in your new trailer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CONGRATS on the new OB!!! That was the same year as our 28RSDS. It's a fine vintage....


----------

